# How smart is Raikage(4th).



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Mar 30, 2018)

Same as above.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 30, 2018)

Decently smart to pretty smart I’d guess we’ll unless he’s seeing red

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Decently smart to pretty smart I’d guess we’ll unless he’s seeing red


That explains why Sharingan iritates him.


----------



## koton123 (Mar 30, 2018)

I don't think you should overestimate the Raikage's intelligence, not being a hater but imo from what we've seen from him, he has some battle knowledge, but that's pretty much it. He attacks without thinking of the consequences (attacked sasuke's amaterasu susanoo ). I'd say IQ around 90 - 105. Also he lets his emotion take over his actions all the time.


----------



## Maverick04 (Mar 30, 2018)

Well he's smart enough to switch to V2 after seeing the Mangekyou.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## koton123 (Mar 30, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> Well he's smart enough to switch to V2 after seeing the Mangekyou.


reaction time + speed, does not equal IQ


----------



## Kubish (Mar 30, 2018)

street smart


----------



## oiety (Mar 30, 2018)

Above average general intelligence, he is a Kage after all, and there's major politics involved in that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Maverick04 (Mar 30, 2018)

koton123 said:


> reaction time + speed, does not equal IQ






Looks at Mangekyou
Switches to V2 for extra speed
Smart enough to know the severity of the situation and act accordingly.
Nuff said


----------



## koton123 (Mar 30, 2018)

oiety said:


> Above average general intelligence, he is a Kage after all, and there's major politics involved in that.


no he's not, the only reason he was chosen (idk even know in difference villages how they chose raikage) was because he was related to the 3rd raikage. ''major politics'' You don't know, it could be that he has alot of advisors and people that make decisions for him.


----------



## koton123 (Mar 30, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> Looks at Mangekyou
> Switches to V2 for extra speed
> Smart enough to know the severity of the situation and act accordingly.
> Nuff said


???
*seems opponent about to launch an attack*
*create a defense*
So you have a higher than average intelligence because this? maybe in the US


----------



## oiety (Mar 30, 2018)

koton123 said:


> no he's not, the only reason he was chosen (idk even know in difference villages how they chose raikage) was because he was related to the 3rd raikage. ''major politics'' You don't know, it could be that he has alot of advisors and people that make decisions for him.



Nice headcanon, man. He's a Kage. He manages at least part of it by job definition.


----------



## koton123 (Mar 30, 2018)

oiety said:


> Nice headcanon, man. He's a Kage. He manages at least part of it by job definition.


Just because the average kage has a higher intelligence doesn't mean all of them do, also where does it say that ''all kages have higher intelligence than a normal person''.


----------



## oiety (Mar 30, 2018)

koton123 said:


> Just because the average kage has a higher intelligence doesn't mean all of them do, also where does it say that ''all kages have higher intelligence than a normal person''.



Where are you even getting that Ay is stupid from? Reckless and stupid aren't exactly synonyms, you know?


----------



## Azula (Mar 30, 2018)

The idea that Raikage is dumb should never have come up in the first place. For all he knew his brother was dead and if you won't be angry at that when will you be angry?

He was shitting on Sasuke so bad in the fight itself that all of his talk was justified.

He negged Sasuke's raiton, genjutsu, amaterasu and broke his Susanoo. 

And traded his arm so that he can put Sasuke in a killing position, and that's fine, not lack of intelligence.

His intelligence is quite good as he has taken note of Sasuke's and Minato's techniques, like most others. He doesn't win because he has been given relatively less powerful techs. That's all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Djomla (Mar 30, 2018)

He is quite intelligent. He just comes off as a "moron" because of his brute "I'm Raikage, don't give a shit about you" attitude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## koton123 (Mar 30, 2018)

oiety said:


> Where are you even getting that Ay is stupid from? Reckless and stupid aren't exactly synonyms, you know?


Reckless is worse than stupid as it means you can't control your emotions and feelings and will charge straight in without a second thought.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2018)

Pretty smart.


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 30, 2018)

He's a brute, but not stupid

Leader of one of the five great nations, that in of itself takes intelligence.

While it doesn't make him Shikamaru it shows he's capable of often good, and decisive decision making.

Do people automatically equate big=stupid?


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Mar 30, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> He's a brute, but not stupid
> 
> Leader of one of the five great nations, that in of itself takes intelligence.
> 
> ...


Sometimes they think big=stupid, but it doesn't work in Kisame's case


----------



## koton123 (Mar 30, 2018)

-Azula- said:


> The idea that Raikage is dumb should never have come up in the first place. For all he knew his brother was dead and if you won't be angry at that when will you be angry?
> 
> He was shitting on Sasuke so bad in the fight itself that all of his talk was justified.
> 
> ...


1. What kind of argument is that? they're ninjas were not, we have nothing to lose. He would've charged into an aktsuki memeber without second thought.
2. He fought sasuke well but at the end he came out with nothing apart from a broken arm also you can't say ''his talk was justified'' and also sasuke never at one point underestimated the raikage however the raikage did.
3. It would've made sense that he traded his arm to damage sasuke but this is untrue as seconds later he literally tried to drop on his amaterasu and they both would have died. In his head I don't know how he would see as ''trading'' the raikage for a rouge criminal that he just met.
4. He got hit by raiton and sasuke dodged his attack in that moment, anyone else would have died but it was the raikage, sasuke never used genjutsu on the raikage, gaara protected him from the fatal amaterasu hit. These points don't even have to do with the raikages intelligence in the first place so why are you bringing them up?
5. Yes he did take note of his opponents abilities even though they were very obvious. I don't understand how taking notes of someones abilities makes you smarter than average? also he was probably taught how to take notes as it's battlefield knowledge


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 30, 2018)

If he was really smart he would use V2 at the start of his fights. 

Or actually use Ninjutsu to take advantage of his Bijuu level reserves.


----------



## oiety (Mar 30, 2018)

koton123 said:


> Reckless is worse than stupid as it means you can't control your emotions and feelings and will charge straight in without a second thought.



"Reckless is worse than stupid", in your opinion it is, but the point still stands that reckless DOES NOT mean stupid.

If Einstein was drag racing without a seat belt, would he be stupid?

Wisdom/Prudence/not being reckless and being smart are different things. The man thought he was confronting his brother's murderer, iirc--given his "brutally smash the opponent" fighting style it seems obvious why he did what he did. It's not like losing an arm impaired him, anyhow.


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 30, 2018)

Average intelligence that is dragged down by his recklessness...he is portrayed to be not very sharp and rash..


----------



## Kisame (Mar 30, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> If he was really smart he would use V2 at the start of his fights.


There is no reason to start off every fight with your strongest move/form. Literally no character does that, it should be a progression.

It has nothing to do with intelligence.


> Or actually use Ninjutsu to take advantage of his Bijuu level reserves.


That's a matter of proficiency and skill, not intelligence.


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 30, 2018)

Shark said:


> There is no reason to start off every fight with your strongest move/form. Literally no character does that, it should be a progression.
> 
> It has nothing to do with intelligence.
> 
> That's a matter of proficiency and skill, not intelligence.


What we have seen from him on panel paints a picture of a hard-headed and reckless individual with very average intelligence. So claiming he is intelligent is also a stretch.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 30, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> What we have seen from him on panel paints a picture of a hard-headed and reckless individual with very average intelligence. So claiming he is intelligent is also a stretch.


Yeah I wasn't claiming he's of any above average intelligence, just that those reasons shouldn't be used to assess his intelligence.


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 30, 2018)

Shark said:


> There is no reason to start off every fight with your strongest move/form. Literally no character does that, it should be a progression.
> 
> It has nothing to do with intelligence.
> 
> That's a matter of proficiency and skill, not intelligence.



So apparently every character in the manga is stupid as fuck since they don't start off with their strongest moves.

Just the logic i'd expect from a Sannin wanker.


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 30, 2018)

Polandfan said:


> Sometimes they think big=stupid, but it doesn't work in Kisame's case



It doesn't work in most big character's cases, as very few of them are actually stupid.

Bar Fujin and Raijin from the Anime, I can't think of any big character that's actually stupid.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 30, 2018)

Raikage isn't Shikamaru/Itachi/Kakashi...but there's no reason to think he's dumb as well. He has average intelligence like most characters in the series until proven otherwise. There's nothing indicating he's super smart but also nothing indicating he's dumb as well. 

Him punching through Sasuke's Amatarasu/Susanoo doesn't mean anything. Obviously everyone is gonna be rash and have their jimmies rustled if they think their little brother was killed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 30, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Him punching through Sasuke's Amatarasu/Susanoo doesn't mean anything. Obviously everyone is gonna be rash and have their jimmies rustled if they think their little brother was killed.



Yeah Ay was heavily BL'd, and was doing whatever he could to see to Sasuke's death, if that meant losing his arm or his life he was gonna do it.

As far as he was concerned he was avenging his younger brother, and protecting Kumo from a considerable threat, just like any Kage would.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 30, 2018)

Hes not exactly an idiot in normal circumstances, as the other Villages allowed him to be their goddamn Supreme Commander in the war

That speaks volumes tbh

The scenario with Sasuke where he sacrificed an arm was due entirely to rage over Sasuke supposedly killing Bee

Its an understandable scenario and hardly makes him dumb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 31, 2018)

He understood Shikaku's strategy right of the batt and even had his own notes to critcize it.
Treated Bee as an idiot because he has no sens of strategy at all in the KS.
Switched to V2 once he saw MS.
He is a Kage and a poweful leader.
Everyone agreed about him being the leader of the 5 great nations allied forces.
He kept V1 despite him being bloodlosted against 3T Sasuke.

He may be reckless, loses his blood at a very fast rate and really impulsive but I think his level of intelligence is above average, below average if compared to other Kage though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

